# 19mm ease change straps



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

Hi all,

I have a watch (lmm01) which has a 19mm lug width. I am looking for a interchangeable (easy change strap) for this but finding it quite hard to find one that is decent quality and is easy change with 19mm width.

The company (lmm) actually do sell the easy change straps for its watch but they are rather pricey at EUR79 (plus shipping to UK). I am looking for something a bit cheaper.

Any guidance will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

S


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

CousinsUK has some 19mm straps of various qualities.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

I just squeeze 20mm in. Though this is natos. Leather might not sit as well. EBay/ amazon should throw up something


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Search Amazon for 19mm nato and some will appear, also Watch Band Center have a selection.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

When you say easy change are you specifically talking about straps with quick-release spring bars? If so, then personally I'd say just buy a bergeon 6767, and then you can buy any strap which takes your fancy, and you could also get some custom straps made up by the likes of pav straps. With a good spring bar tool (or even just a pen knife), all straps become easy to change


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What Hugh said but just o for a 20mm in most cases (unless you need a bracelet) - rubber should squeeze in no probs, leather will it you wet it slightly and a NATO always goes. A spring bar tool and 20mm straps will give you much more options!


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

hughlle said:


> When you say easy change are you specifically talking about straps with quick-release spring bars? If so, then personally I'd say just buy a bergeon 6767, ﻿and then you can buy any strap which takes your fancy, and you could also get some custom straps made up by the likes of pav straps. With a good spring bar tool (or even just a pen knife), all straps become easy to change


 Yes I mean straps with quick-release bars. Pav straps is actually interesting, I did not know about them. I give it a go. Thank you!

Thanks all for your help! much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Salt said:


> Yes I mean straps with quick-release bars. Pav straps is actually interesting, I did not know about them. I give it a go. Thank you!
> 
> Thanks all for your help! much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


 You can get the 19mm springbars here;

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07171FKYV/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

and if you're careful, you can modify a suitable strap to accept them. Be very careful to give the release heads enough float room so they don't self eject when the watch is on your wrist.


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> You can get the 19mm springbars here;
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07171FKYV/ref=twister_dp_update?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> and if you're careful, you can modify a suitable strap to accept them. Be very careful to give the release heads enough float room so they don't self eject when the watch is on your wrist.


 Very helpful mate! This actually is good idea. I am going to find some DIY guide to modify the strap. Opens up possibilities


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Salt said:


> Very helpful mate! This actually is good idea. I am going to find some DIY guide to modify the strap. Opens up possibilities


http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/120523-how-to-fit-quick-release-spring-bars/&do=embed

I did this if it's any help.


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/120523-how-to-fit-quick-release-spring-bars/&do=embed
> 
> I did this if it's any help.


 Thank you so much again! I am new to the forum and pleasently surprised how helpful people are!


----------



## Salt (May 20, 2018)

thought should update what ended up getting in the end. Found some on amazon by Chimaera and they are pretty good actually especially for the price. Quality is great and colour is very nice too. As you can see from the picture, it is a bit different the photo on amazon (better in my view).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Replacement-Release-Leather-Deployant-Chimaera/dp/B076CGLLPM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1530656272&sr=8-3&keywords=quick+release+strap+19mm


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the link @Salt :thumbsup:


----------

